# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Runners/ Joggers

## Cheesehead

I have a few questions...

1) How long have you been running/ jogging?
2) How much per session do you run/ jog for?
3) How much per week? 
4) Any tips to newbie joggers?

thx

----------


## Total Eclipse

Hello. (I see your fairly new.. welcome!!) 

Jogging has been one of my new year goals. I haven't really jogged much before, however, I walk 3-4 miles and OK with it.  I can push with walking and go up to 9 miles a day.  But jogging I'm making a goal for every mile  of walking i'll spurt and do a half mile of light jog... and then back to a walk... and slowly work my way up again. I think that jogging 2-3 times a week with that routine is best to build up.

----------


## L

This is something I need to get back into - It is difficult with the weather being so cold and a busy timetable, I did enjoy it.

I only started in June last
I could do 3k no bother but after that I would hit a wall
Tried for 3-4 times a week depending on weather and timetable
Tips: start slow, very slow and build up, maybe have a buddy to go with or someone who you can link in with. I got a watch with GPS and found it really handy for distance tracking

----------


## enfield

me ex-stalker was a runner. he wanted me to run with him but that was a ploy to abduct me. to get me run with him. he didn't say to where but i knew where we'd be going. it would be to some deserted area where he'd have his car parked, having run from there to meet me earlier. that's where the abduction would take place. he'd overpower me, bind my hands and feet and put me in the backseat. i could see this coming from miles away, that's why i never considered running with him. also it would have helped if my whole being wasn't opposed to any kind of demanding physical exertion or even to the idea of that.

----------


## robinpitt123

Hi…

Jogging is one of the most important part of human life. If you want to live healthy and active life jogging play a vital role. You can do at least 30 min of jogging every day. Important thing is totally depends on you how long you can run. Jogging is not part of gym exercise, every day you can run or work still it depends on you. How long you can run or walk helps to improve your physical as well as psychological health. It also helps to start your day with positive energy and perform well through the rest of the day. 

Therefore, my point of view you can walk or jogging everyday it will helps to improve your immune system to deal with several health issues. Last but important thing jogging helps to keep your body flexible and active.

----------

